# touche point d'interrogation



## nathalie93 (2 Mars 2010)

Bonjour,

quelqu'un peut-il m'aider à résoudre ce petit problème :
la touche "point d'interrogation" de mon clavier ne fonctionne pas.
Que ce soit en minuscules ou majuscules, j'ai toujours la "virgule" qui
s'affiche" !!
Merci d'avance.
Nathalie


----------



## looyl (2 Mars 2010)

nathalie93 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> quelqu'un peut-il m'aider à résoudre ce petit problème :
> la touche "point d'interrogation" de mon clavier ne fonctionne pas.
> ...


 Bonjour,

normalement, c'est avec la majuscule que tu peux utiliser la touche point d'interrogation.
Pour cela, as-tu utilisé la touche verrouilage majuscule (lorsque c'est vérouillé, un point vert s'affiche sur la touche) ou juste la touche "shift" (en dessous de la touche verrouilage majuscule)


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Mars 2010)

Pour être précis, contrairement aux claviers de PC, où la touche intitulée "Caps Lock" est en fait une touche "Shift lock" (c'est à dire que lorsqu'on appuie dessus, on a ce qui est décrit en haut des touches), le clavier Mac dispose lui d'un vrai "Caps Lock", c'est à dire que l'usage de cette touche transforme les lettres en majuscules (à l'exception notable du "Ç", qui pour une raison mystérieuse, reste en minuscule, la majuscule s'obtenant avec "alt" + "ç"), mais ne modifie pas le caractère retourné par les autres touches. Pour celles ci, l'obtention du caractère du haut s'obtient via les touches "shift" (celles juste au dessus des deux touches "ctrl"), souvent improprement appelées "maj", car en fait, elles, sont bien des "shift"*. Donc, pour avoir le "?", ce sont bien les touches "shift" qu'il faut utiliser et non "caps lock"

(*) Shift, par référence aux anciennes machines à écrire ou ces touches "shift" et "shift lock" faisaient décaler le chariot vers le haut (to shift = glisser, décaler) pour que ça soit le caractère du bas du marteau (la majuscule pour les lettres, le caractère alternatif pour les autres touches) qui s'imprime.


----------

